# What's changed in the last 25 years?



## roeguy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. A quick background. When I was 7-12 years old, my family had a fish tank (15-20 Gallon i would guess), and some tropical fish. My dad took care of them, we had swordtails, tetras, etc... about 20 years ago, interest waned, the fish slowly died, and we sold the aquarium.

Fast forward to today, and over the last few months, my interest for having an aquarium has been rekindled and I am doing research on what to buy and how to prepare. I have read a lot on various forums and visited stores. I am curious though about:

a) what has changed over the last 20-25 years in terms of equipment and technology (e.g. acrylic tanks)
b) what has stayed virtually the same
c) has taking care of an aquarium become significantly easier due to newer technology?

At the moment I live in a 700 sq-ft condo, and am considering a 30-40 gallon tank to restart my childhood hobby. I have about 4 feet by 2 feet of space to devote to having a tank, and figure that a 55 gallon tank would be a bit too big. I am still conflicted about whether to go with glass or acrylic. Cost is not really a consideration, but space, and reliability is. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome roeguy.

Your story sort or resembles mine. I had a couple of tanks myself when I was 12+ but sort of lost interest in my later high school years. I got back into it when my kids got into their pre teens but stopped when my oldest moved out and took everything with him.

I'm finally back in with a vengeance.

As for your question about 'change' I think what has changed the most has nothing to do with equipment and everything to do with knowledge.

As you pointed out, back in the 'good ole days' you bought a tank, added gravel, water and some plants then went out and bought the fish which were quickly added. The tank was clean ed at least twice a year, whether it needed it or not by removing the fish to a bucket, draining all the water, scrubbing everything clean, including the filter, put fresh tap water back in, letting it site overnight then putting back the fish.

And oh ya, replacing the fish on a regular basis when they died.

What we've learned is that keeping fish is all about keeping the water healthy. We now do weekly 25% water changes, if we clean a filter, we just clean one media not all. We test for the nitrogen trio, ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. We pre treat the water with dechlor before adding it, etc. etc. etc.

You ask if all the new products make things easier and save time. I suspect most people would say that some of the products make things easier, Python hoses to speed up water changes and cannister filters to reduce the number of filter cleanings are two that come to mind. But, taking care of the water has added immensely to the time required for tank maintenance.

But I don't go buy new fish every couple of weeks to replace the ones that keep dying. Usually... 

From my point of view anyway.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome Roeguy


----------



## roeguy (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Changing 25% of the water once a week sounds like a big hassle, and pretty severe. I would assume the water that is replaced has to sit for a while for the chlorine to evaporate? How exactly is the water replaced? All at once? Or in increments?

Also, is floridated water from the tap safe, or should distilled water be used?

Finally, i spoke with a friend of mine who restarted his aquarium hobby after about 20 years and went to a supplier asking to replace a filter, and they told him the filter system he had was quite obsolete.

I've read about the SeaClear System II: http://www.reefsaltwateraquarium.com/SystemII.html which sounds pretty advanced compared to what I remember being a small in tank filter with charcoal and wool. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL. Ya, box filters are still used but need to be clean a lot more often and they don't convert ammonia to nitrite then to nitrate as efficiently as a HOB (Hang On Back) or cannister filter does.

Remember, fish and food produce ammonia which is toxic to the fish (that's pretty much what killed our fish in the good ole days). So the filter is used to harbor nitrifying bacteria that converts the ammonia to nitrite which is also pretty harmful BUT there is also bacteria that converts the nitrite to nitrate. Nitrate is still harmful over the long term but not nearly as bad as the first two. Plants do consume nitrate but the best way to purge your tank of it is by doing those weekly water changes.

If you go buy yourself a Python hose system, you can use it to suck out the water directly into a sink and at the same time vacuum the crap out of you gravel. Bonus!

As for replacing the water, you can use the Python for that as well and use a dechlor product, like Prime, to neutralise the chlorine. Now I like to pretreat the water for 2 reasons:

1) It assures that there will be no chance of chlorine shock.
2) The water will be at room temperature if you let it sit (never ever use warm tap water to bring the mix to temperature as it is more likely to contain dissolved metals. Ya, I know, the Prime will neutralize that too but why take the chance?

Chances are that the city has added ammonia to the water along with the chlorine in order stabilize it thereby creating chloramine. That doesn't evaporate out which is why you use the dechlor.

Do NOT use distilled water. If you want pure water then use RO (Reverse Osmosis) water. But unless you're trying to lower the pH then don't bother.

I looked up the link and it looks interesting, but I prefer the HOB filters along with the cannisters. I like Aquaclears for HOB and Eheim for cannister. I don't want to start a holy war here...

For a smaller tank where you're trying to get the fish to breed people still use the box filters and / or sponge filters.

It's good to see you asking all the right questions. I suggest you go to the library or book store and do some reading. There are also a number of great magazines out there too.

This isn't the only aquarium forum on the net (just the best). I suggest you do some Googling and get as much info as you can.

The info you get from fish stores can either be fantastic or as worthless as a turd. There is a section here that talks about different stores. Of course, the guy that gave you dead on info yesterday could have quit tomorrow and the replacement thinks that fish should be kept in a freezer until ready to cook.

There are some pretty good people here so ask away. I know they've helped me out a lot.

Cheers.


----------



## roeguy (Oct 1, 2008)

This is great.. I've been reading various forums and "guide" sites over the last several weeks, but your advice has certainly cleared up a lot for me. I am in no rush to get started, and would rather get things right the first time. I would like to get a tank by Christmas, so I still have several months to figure everything out.

I've been to Big Al's fish store a couple of times to have a look at whats around, and I should really pick up a good book about all of this.

I have to admit a lot of what interests me about this is the chemistry involved (although I am not a scientist). Thanks again,


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*the changed hobby*

i missed replying to this before cory dad, but whatever...
i was doing water changes.

in regards to charcoal and wool, many people in the aquarium club i sometimes attend use this filter. many swear by them still. one guy is like 40 years in, and still loves the box filters. he breeds fish like crazy.

HTH. happy getting your hands wet again.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

The new types of aquarium lighting available and more planted tanks.
The internet has also given us a tremendous advantage for knowledge and to instantly contact other hobbyists.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was definately in that whole replace fish as they died, drain and scrub tank down boat. But the weekly water changes are not too much of a hassle. Okay, I am not strong so I waddle when I carry buckets of water around, but in the end it's well worth the effort. 

I got some of those old corner filter  I want to use them in a breeder or something liket hat.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally, I find the water changes a hassle. So, it does make the investment in a python (or similar product) well worth it. 

But I agree with CD, that the main change is knowledge and the early stages of MTS which is usually characterised by lots of ready. 

The first step is to understand the nitrogen cycle followed by cycling a tank followed by... by... by... by...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Personally, I find the water changes a hassle. So, it does make the investment in a python (or similar product) well worth it.


I don't use a python, and it only takes about 25 - 30 minutes once a week to change about 30% of the water on 6 tanks totalling 130 gallons or so. Maybe a hassle, but certainly worth it to see your tanks thriving.

I greaw up reading and pouring over an old version William T Innis' Exotic Fishes of the World(1968). It's my father's from when he was a kid. I can tell you, a lot of what they have in there (and closer to where you might have left off) is still true, but a lot of the techniques today are backed up by greater understanding if environment, water quality, husbandry and physiology. Science has taken the hobby a long way, and now a lot more goes into keeping fish happy.

Basics are this: Get the best filter you can get, and the best heater. Lights are secondary, unless planted tanks are what you have in mind. Well, what do you have in mind?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah. If you don't want to do weekly water changes, you should look at having very lightly stocked very large tanks, with plants to soak up nitrates. Three or four small fish in a 100 gallon planted tank does not need a weekly 25% water change. Thirty 1" fish in a 30 gallon, definitely does. Unless you want only 10 fish to survive the first three months.

There are some people who use "nitra-zorb" chemicals and only change their water on a 4 or 6 times a year basis. I don't think the fish can possibly be kept very healthy but, at least the nitrates will stay a bit lower this way. other pollutants build up, however, and nitrates are just one of them.

W


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope I didn't lead you down the wrong path, I don't recommend not doing water changes. I recommend getting a python, or similar to make things a bit easier. 

I only have three tanks, but I got two on my second floor and one in the basement. The walking up and down the stairs is killing me... haha. 

I have to agree, water quality is a foundation stone to having great tanks.


----------



## roeguy (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I would like to have a couple of live plants in the tank. I also am not expecting to be keeping lots of fish, maybe 6-10 once I get it cycled. The python device looks pretty convenient, so changing the water doesn't sound too terrible.

Right now, I am still conflicted over what kind of tank to buy. I'll be heading over to Big Al's store in north york, too see what they have. I like the bowfront tank design, but I will need a stand for it as well. I would welcome any suggestions in the 35-45 gallon range.

Thanks.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I love my Python too. You know you have got the Aquarium bug bad, when you're up to 8 or 10 tanks. Changing the water in only ONE tank, using a Python... Ten minutes once a week.... What? Too hard for you? 

W


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

You could also keep an eye on the price network for used tank. A good thing is that tomorrow it's the last day for the BA's tent event in barrie.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Cheap and even free tanks come up on Kijiji and Craigslist regularly.

W


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

Changes in 20 years? Not many, really. More gadgets, more potential costs. Always look for the simple solution, and avoid miracle products. I use box filters in 15 and 20 gallon tanks, and they work. Power filters are great for bigger tanks. Buy a quality heater - bargains there are disastrous. Be prepared for water changing - that's 90% of what makes a tank work. I add and remove directly, with a python system and a water conditioner. Fluoride can affect fish breeding but not keeping, to my knowledge. Buy books and be informed, to save on learning the hard way. This is still a reader's hobby. Always make time to make the tank beautiful, and you'll never lose interest in it...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I would avoid acyrilc tanks, and you won't even find any available in most stores in that range 40-50G. 

Don't get confused with millions of products available. Like many says, get a good heater and power filter (sponge does the job but I prefer power filter, canister type - definitely something you should invest in for larger tanks like what you're considering).

Chemical filtering and chemicals available - avoid those, except dechlorinator.

Weekly water change - recommended not just for nitrate removal but also for trace elements from tap water, beneficial for any living things in an aquarium.


----------

